# trexlertown meet?



## twowheelfan (Feb 21, 2012)

is it soon? im gettin itchy.


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess it all has to do with your point of view... The first Sunday in Oct. will be here before you know it, but when you're waiting for a great bike show, it seems like eternity. Elgin


----------



## 1973rx3 (Feb 21, 2012)

I love that show, but i'm just a little to far now!


----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2012)

twowheelfan said:


> is it soon? im gettin itchy.





It's the first Sunday in October.  The next meets are Monson - MA, Copake - NY, Memory Lane - OHIO, Ann Arbor - MICH.


----------



## twowheelfan (Feb 22, 2012)

*thanks!*

its the copake one! i get those two confused! thanks again!


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2012)

twowheelfan said:


> its the copake one! i get those two confused! thanks again!




The Copake swap meet is not to be missed!


----------

